# State / Federal



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I finally managed to get all my waypoints on the computer with a federal/state boundary track. However when I transfer them to google earth, the boundary measures 10.3 miles. Looking at these public waypoints south of oops, do you all agree with the boundary?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The boundary is Nautical Miles, you're looking at Statue Miles. 9nm=10.3~sm


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So in my hummingbird fish finder, if I'm on a spot and I put the dot on the jetties in perdido pass , is it telling me nautical or regular mileage .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Depends on how you have it setup.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Chase.... Now I feel stupid!!! But as soon as I saw your reply, I knew you were spot on.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> So in my hummingbird fish finder, if I'm on a spot and I put the dot on the jetties in perdido pass , is it telling me nautical or regular mileage .


Depends on if it is set for statute or nautical. And it will only tell you the distance to the pass not the distance off the beach in the example you provided. Most freshwater units come set in statute miles, most marine units in nautical miles. You should be able to tell fairly easily.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*map*

This is really helpful, but could you resend it so it is readable?


----------

